# How to Find Out Multi-IPv4/v6 jails patch for FBSD 7.1_P4_AMD



## vivek (Mar 30, 2009)

Where can I get the following patch?
http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2007-10-2007-12.html#Multi-IPv4/v6-jails

I need it for version 7.1 to enable multiple IP4 and IPv6 address in a jail.

TIA


----------



## vivek (Mar 30, 2009)

Nevermind, I found required info @ http://wiki.freebsd.org/Jails official freebsd wiki. The patch is in Stable 7.1, all I've to do is configure rc.conf.  And a big thank to Bjoern A. Zeeb for working on this patch!


----------

